# [Q] Streaming from Android to PC



## oavon (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry if there is already a thread for this.

I'm looking for an app which play the sound of my mobile on my computer (and them my Hifi)

Then I can listen to toutube or spotify easily on my Hifi, simply using my Android phone.

Thanks a lot


----------



## tha_gambler (Sep 20, 2010)

*Android to Audio Stream*

Is there a solution yet since I am also looking out for something like this.


----------



## ExMM (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't know guys if you are interested into, but there is an application that allows you to stream video and audio and see your picture via Wireless on your computer using your web browser...

Websharing file 1.6.1 apk

Nextapp is the company who create it, I use regularly everyday and is a good one!!


----------



## ConstantineXVI (Sep 20, 2010)

AFAIK, there's currently no way to do a raw audio stream from Android over the network; and I can almost guarantee you it won't be possible at all without root.  Closest you could get would be getting a Bluetooth audio sink (like this or the official Nexus home dock) and hooking that to your hifi.  There are apps to stream local content via DLNA, but there isn't anything to stream arbitrary audio in Android.

EDIT: Some PC Bluetooth stacks may also be able to receive A2DP audio as well, but it's not a universal feature.


----------



## jstegeman (Sep 20, 2010)

Check out mecanto, it's an  app that syncs your music to the cloud and then you can stream it from the cloud and play on your phone.

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## xdawoods (May 25, 2011)

I'm amazed that there's no interest in this.  I'm sure I haven't searched enough and so probably should pick on a more current thread.  But it seems a no-brainer to me to want to go this direction.  Everyone discusses streaming from PC to phone.  Why would I do that instead of just listening to the PC?  Now if I could stream from phone to PC...  I have many phone apps that let me listen to unlimited tunes and radios from all over the world, which of course I use outside the house.  But using it in this way in the house, my phone would not only be the source, but the "remote" -- the controller.  Walk around the house w/ just the phone.  Beats my carrying my Squeezebox "portable" radio, as I do.  Or maybe I need to pay $150 for the Squeezebox solution, their remote controller...  Just don' get it.


----------



## hibijibis (Jun 9, 2011)

yes. i also think this is a great idea. there a heaps of pc to android threads.

usage scenario i am thinking.

walking around with device. the device contains song files and player. if that player had a button like stream to ie desktop, home theatre speakers, etc etc. that would be great. sorta like wmp 12 stream to button if anyone is familiar with that. bluetooth has the restriction of range so ideally wifi would be the better solution. curious to know if anyone has come across any updates to this.


----------



## DREA (Jun 12, 2011)

I use 2 apps because im undecided which is best firt one is called 2play dnla
and the other is upnp. search in the market for both :-D


----------



## maqdesign (Jul 17, 2011)

THAKS DREA!!!! wow I have been wish exactly the 2play app do... I like to play music on my Android tha I can listen from my large PC speakers!!! COOL!!


----------



## pows (Sep 18, 2011)

*Streaming from Android To SERVER STREAMING*

Is there any application also in beta test to let the android phone act as Media encoder to stream to a Server what's coming on your phone?
On Iphone platform there an interesting app LIVU (stevemcfarlin.com/livu/features.html). 
Would be nice to have one similar on Android phone

Fabio


----------



## japseye (Sep 27, 2011)

Theres an app called Twonky which acts as media server on your Android. It lets you stream upnp to whatever device you have capable such as Apple TV, Playstation etc. I have an AC Ryan Playon HD player which is hooked to my local network and I am able to recieve and play media through this to my HD TV from my Desire over wifi.


----------



## biggerswede (Jan 1, 2012)

Any suggestions on the following then:

I would love to find a program that can both send audio and video without transcoding that can manage both IOS and Android 

Im currently using PS3 media server for the PS3 and StreamToMe for sending to my iphones/ipads. They both work excellent. Was also amazed with the lack of streaming programs.


----------



## dazandsun (Jan 6, 2012)

A simple solution that worked for me from a windows pc to android was was using ES File Explorer (free), choose LAN from dropdown (top left), add new server, scan - it should then pick up your shared network.
Then navigate to your chosen movie, play with moboplayer. Voila. 

If it doesn't play straight away make sure moboplayer is set to soft decoder.
Sometimes you may have to press and hold your movie icon, open as video, choose moboplayer.

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------

Sorry my bad, thought you meant streaming from pc to Android device.


----------



## marmelada (Jan 7, 2012)

You may try skifta, it was recently showcased on market home site.

www.skifta.com


----------



## ghostrill (Aug 8, 2012)

i'm looking for a way to stream notifications to my pc, especially the phone ringer. i'd like to be able to hear my phone ring, through my pc speakers, while i'm away from my computer and have music playing


----------



## omit931 (Aug 13, 2012)

ghostrill said:


> i'm looking for a way to stream notifications to my pc, especially the phone ringer. i'd like to be able to hear my phone ring, through my pc speakers, while i'm away from my computer and have music playing

Click to collapse



I think MyPhoneExplorer can do that (not sure)


For youtube videos: the youtube app can link with your pc through Youtube leanback


----------



## sunnybunny (Sep 24, 2012)

There is an app called "Remote Droid Player"(play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app.newandroid). Though it needs a small application needs to be installed on PC.


----------



## letrouble (Mar 6, 2013)

hmmm... I saw the program ArkMC in google play , when I have the similar problem , you can try...good luck!


----------



## buptwugh (Mar 7, 2013)

vlc direct pro free

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jakobahman (Jun 6, 2013)

Still no way to stream every sound that your android device plays to your PC? Is it not technically possible to create and android server that sends a raw stream of sound to the PC over wifi? 

All the solutions linked in this thread requires you to actively choose what mp3 to listen to. I want to stream notifications/spotify/radio/everything that is played.


----------



## oavon (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry if there is already a thread for this.

I'm looking for an app which play the sound of my mobile on my computer (and them my Hifi)

Then I can listen to toutube or spotify easily on my Hifi, simply using my Android phone.

Thanks a lot


----------



## chris115379 (Jun 10, 2013)

I would be very interested in this too.
Anyone knows somethin like that?


----------



## dsp4 (Jun 30, 2013)

jakobahman said:


> Still no way to stream every sound that your android device plays to your PC? Is it not technically possible to create and android server that sends a raw stream of sound to the PC over wifi?
> 
> All the solutions linked in this thread requires you to actively choose what mp3 to listen to. I want to stream notifications/spotify/radio/everything that is played.

Click to collapse



Yeah, this is exactly what I need too. A bit like the Windows mixer that lets you choose which output device you want to use. Not sure if it's possible, but it would be pretty awesome to be able to switch between headphones, phone's speaker, bluetooth, AirPlay, and DNLA or some other LAN-based streaming solution.

I'm trying to make music listening as easy as possible at home. Right now there's a Windows server/HTPC running 24/7, from which we can listen music, but we need to use it's attached mouse/kb (or teamviewer) to start music playback. This is far from perfect. 

I installed Shairport4w on the PC, which basically turns it into an AirPlay speaker. It works fantastically with my wife's iPhone/iPad. She can just tap the AirPlay button in her music app, select the PC, and the music starts playing from the HTPC's speakers.

Now I'm looking for the equivalent on Android. Ideally, it should work with Google Play Music, but so far, I think the only solution is to use Bluetooth (ie. make your PC act as your car stereo does).


----------



## 911-Future_Maker (Jul 9, 2013)

^Popular file managers like Xplore and ES support lan server, so you can access all your PC stuff right from your phone. If you have an audio system that can play lan steams your problems are gone.


----------



## Granit23 (Jul 9, 2013)

I am also interested in this.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## k0mp1 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Could this be it?!*

I found this App, that seems to do just that "send what i hear to my pc" thing.

Search for "Airplay on Android AOA Service" in the market.

It requires root.



> Summary of Features:
> Stream system audio output from Android Device to :
> 1) Apple TV, Airport Express, Freebox, Airplay / Airtunes speakers
> 2) AV receivers such as Yamaha, Pioneer, Denon that with Airplay support
> 3) PC (Windows or Linux) that with software such as Shairport, Shairport4w, installed.

Click to collapse



EDIT:
Another App that does the same (this one is for free):

Search for "AirAudio"


----------



## rex28818 (Aug 9, 2013)

Playing video from android directly in pc without usb connection would be great.. any help ?


----------



## Marcus Loud (Aug 9, 2013)

pows said:


> Is there any application also in beta test to let the android phone act as Media encoder to stream to a Server what's coming on your phone?
> On Iphone platform there an interesting app LIVU (stevemcfarlin.com/livu/features.html).
> Would be nice to have one similar on Android phone
> 
> Fabio

Click to collapse



Hi,guy
I don't know anyapp can do that,but there are some similar accessories could be acceptable,like chromecast or TV box.


----------



## cronussmith (Oct 8, 2013)

This thread is a bit old but I have found a solution using Apples airplay. Download an airplay app from the play store (AirAudio or Airtunes) and then download shairport4w on your pc (i assume you are using a pc). Airplay requires root access on the phone but after rooting it can stream all audio that would play through the phone's speaker to your pc via shairport and then out through your pcs speakers! The apps are both trial versions and shairport4w is free so you can see if this is what you're looking for!
I have only tried it to stream Deezer audio to my pc but it seems to work!
Hope this helps!


----------



## gregbradley (Oct 8, 2013)

I tried that and it seemed to work, however, what I am really looking for is the ability to stream the display of my device to a PC

I am desperately trying to make my school replace their iPads with nexus 7's and the only sticking point is that with airserver iOS can stream the device display to all the networked computers in school.

Once I find a way to do it on android I can finally get android into my school as the choice of tablet to teach the kids with

any ideas, please PM me


----------



## iandher (Nov 1, 2013)

*Solved*



ghostrill said:


> i'm looking for a way to stream notifications to my pc, especially the phone ringer. i'd like to be able to hear my phone ring, through my pc speakers, while i'm away from my computer and have music playing

Click to collapse



i was looking for exactly the same thing and guess what? its possible 

1. Download AirAudio from play store 
2. Downloadd ShairPort4w
3. Hit Thanks
4. Enjoy


----------



## ongbac (Nov 10, 2013)

Who wants to play music from android device to windows PC via WI-FI, check this thread. It worked for me.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30777771&postcount=8


----------



## ptreasure46 (Apr 1, 2014)

*thank you*



iandher said:


> i was looking for exactly the same thing and guess what? its possible
> 
> 1. Download AirAudio from play store
> 2. Downloadd ShairPort4w
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you so much

rooted my galaxy s, and followed your instructions and success!!


----------



## dinged (May 3, 2014)

I'm surprised more people don't request this feature.

This is a useful tool for professional staff that utilize headsets at a computer workstation (already) and wants access to all the sound that may only be available through mobile app only output, wants a better control UI that a desktop can't provide or prevent inappropriate images(from music services) on their workstation. 

- Android apps such as Umano(audible articles being read aloud) are only available on our portable devices. There are no files to share or stream like a typical mp3 file that can be put on some cloud.
- Mixes on 8tracks have inappropriate half dressed ladies oftentimes on them - not good on your workstation screen for everyone to see.
- Voice Reading android app let's you highlight any text and read it out loud


----------



## borosky (May 24, 2014)

+1 guys please make this a seamless app/feature on every android, lets make a better world


----------



## arceles (Dec 13, 2014)

This app works better than using bluetooth for me, using Air Play.


----------

